# Enneagram Theorists and Authors



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks very much for your outline, @enneathusiast . I really appreciate the way you wrote that out and organized it.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Currently re-reading Naranjo's _Character and Neurosis_. I didn't realize it had been such a long time since I read it the first time and there have been some major changes in the way personality psychologists view personality which makes some of the statements in the book not obsolete, but at least out of date. 

For example, corresponding personality disorders from the DSM III to the 9 Enneatypes is terribly out of date. The DSM is in its 5th edition at this point and there are more than 9 personality disorders present. I think it might be easier to relate each types to the various clusters. 

For example, one update might correlate triads to the triads of personality disorders (I'm not saying that this would be the best pick for each triad, but it's an example):

head types correspond to Cluster A 
heart types correspond to Cluster B
gut types correspond to Cluster C 

Something that I find very interesting about Naranjo's work is just how much weight he puts on developmental theory. He refers to many developmental theorists and places a fair amount of weight on nurture (in reality, the nature vs nurture question is also obsolete, as they have found to be concurrent rather than either/or). I find it interesting that he brings up so much about developmental and lifespan psychology yet there aren't many other resources that dive deep into developmental psychology past late childhood. 

I think that one direction modern theorists can delve into with new literature is the correlation between developmental phases and Enneatypes.


----------

